# Pic's before Hemi's first catch



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Snapped a few pics of Hemi before she got her first wild boar. She did very well for a first timer, went straight for the ear and held a good bite, looked like a seasoned catch dog. Had a hell of a time getting her off the hog, but thats what you want  I was extremely impressed with her performance. Her and Pyro will make an amazing catch dog team next year.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is very pretty


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

suit up ,,, lets do this she says . i love it . game on .


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

She looks great .... I wanted to see her on the hog .... lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

what about after. Before looks good!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Where are the catch pics! I bet it was great seeing her go! Very nice


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry no catch pics this time. When I have more helpful hands I will get some catch pics for yall.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Southern Inferno said:


> Sorry no catch pics this time. When I have more helpful hands I will get some catch pics for yall.


Sweet, while your at it get a buddy to run along side with a video cam for us lmao! J/P

Glad to hear she did a good job, I know you are proud!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great looking dog..hemi looks ready to GOOOO


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

looks intence! I love a good red nose like her!


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

very nice looking dog!! I can't wait to see some catch pics!!


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

look out for the russian black boar..such a great looking dog.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

wow... she looks ready to go! Very beautiful girl


----------



## kinglocz (Nov 17, 2009)

congrats:woof:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

good looking dog, looking forward to seeing some pics of the dog in action


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks.......!


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

She looks great! Very focused.


----------

